# Real Madrid - Inter. 3 novembre 2020 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (2 Novembre 2020)

Real Madrid - Inter, terza giornata di Champions. Entrambe le squadre si giocano tutto. Real Madrid - Inter si giocherà martedì 3 novembre 2020 alle ore 21 a Madrid.

Dove vedere Real Madrid - Inter?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - Inter, terza giornata di Champions. Entrambe le squadre si giocano tutto. Real Madrid - Inter si giocherà martedì 3 novembre 2020 alle ore 21 a Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - Inter?
> 
> ...



Mah, non so che augurarmi.

Ci vorrebbe una batosta, ma di quelle epocali, per far esplodere un ambiente già minato. Ci sarebbe da stare in ROTFL per settimane.

D'altra parte, meglio se vanno avanti, altrimenti potrebbero superare la delusione e concentrarsi sul campionato. Tanto non la vincono nemmeno per sbaglio, stanno messi peggio della juve per quanto riguarda il discorso CL.


----------



## davidelynch (2 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, non so che augurarmi.
> 
> Ci vorrebbe una batosta, ma di quelle epocali, per far esplodere un ambiente già minato. Ci sarebbe da stare in ROTFL per settimane.
> 
> D'altra parte, meglio se vanno avanti, altrimenti potrebbero superare la delusione e concentrarsi sul campionato. Tanto non la vincono nemmeno per sbaglio, stanno messi peggio della juve per quanto riguarda il discorso CL.



Direi che con una doppia sconfitta a Madrid e Bergamo possiamo preparare i popcorn.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - Inter, terza giornata di Champions. Entrambe le squadre si giocano tutto. Real Madrid - Inter si giocherà martedì 3 novembre 2020 alle ore 21 a Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - Inter?
> 
> ...



sconfitta dell' Inter senza Lukaku nemmeno quotata. Si tratta di capire se perderanno bene o male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - Inter, terza giornata di Champions. Entrambe le squadre si giocano tutto. Real Madrid - Inter si giocherà martedì 3 novembre 2020 alle ore 21 a Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - Inter?
> 
> ...



Dovrebbero perdere questa e Bergamo allora si che Gonde schiaccerà il pulsante implosione


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2020)

Li ammazzano non si è mai visto il real che non vince nelle prime 3 partite. 2-0 o 3-1 dai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - Inter, terza giornata di Champions. Entrambe le squadre si giocano tutto. Real Madrid - Inter si giocherà martedì 3 novembre 2020 alle ore 21 a Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - Inter?
> 
> ...



Hala Madrid!



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, non so che augurarmi.
> 
> Ci vorrebbe una batosta, ma di quelle epocali, per far esplodere un ambiente già minato. Ci sarebbe da stare in ROTFL per settimane.
> 
> D'altra parte, meglio se vanno avanti, altrimenti potrebbero superare la delusione e concentrarsi sul campionato. Tanto non la vincono nemmeno per sbaglio, stanno messi peggio della juve per quanto riguarda il discorso CL.



Se verranno buttati fuori punteranno comunque sull’EL, oltre che sul campionato.

P.s: l’Inter vincere la CL? Hai detto tutto tu, stanno messi peggio dei gobbi, del resto 38 anni senza una finale e 45 senza vincerla non arrivano per caso.


----------



## Goro (2 Novembre 2020)

Una ripassata ai cartonati sarebbe sempre un bel vedere


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero perdere questa e Bergamo allora si che Gonde schiaccerà il pulsante implosione



è quello che spero ma sto Real è davvero robetta e secondo me l'Inda potrebbe pure fare il colpaccio..con l'Atalanta un bel pari sarebbe ottimo per noi in chiave 4° posto..l'ultimo fine sett non ci ha sorriso troppo..vero abbiamo vinto, ma a parte il Napoli non abbiamo guadagnato su nessuno..
Il prossimo turno per noi è chiave: bisogna vincere col Verona (tocchiamoci tutto) e sperare che Lazio-Juve e Atalante-Inter facciano finiscano con due X..se poi la Roma non battesse il Genoa ancora meglio..

Noi dobbiamo riuscire a mettere più punti possibili tra noi e le altre in vista del calo che prima o poi avremo..per adesso siamo primi ma non abbiamo staccato bene nessuna..purtroppo pesano i due punti lasciati con la Roma che adesso ci darebbero una classifica ben diversa


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hala Madrid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma figurati.

Paradossalmente l'Inda sta messa peggio di noi come futuro. Vedrai che disastro societario quando se ne andrà Gonde. Lascierà le solite macerie, esacerbate da giocatori vecchi e bolliti, tutto da rifondare. Si sono suicidati.

E Zuning, dopo che avrà preso questa bella scoppola, avrà di molto il braccino corto, a meno di risorse nascoste e sogni folli.

Rivinceranno la CL solo se torna un Moratti che elargisce miliardi di euro per 10 anni continuativamente. La mediocrità ce l'hanno nel DNA, è sempre stato così e nessuno potrà mai cambiare le cose.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.
> 
> Paradossalmente l'Inda sta messa peggio di noi come futuro. Vedrai che disastro societario quando se ne andrà Gonde. Lascierà le solite macerie, esacerbate da giocatori vecchi e bolliti, tutto da rifondare. Si sono suicidati.
> 
> ...



Del resto sono nati dal nostro scroto, da 43 milanisti traditori. Che ti aspetti da un club nato in tal modo? Sono stati fatti con lo scarto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)

Comunque vorrei chiarire una cosa, per rispetto della verità storica: spesso si dice, per prendere in giro i cuginetti nati dopo e un po’ speciali (nell’accezione deteriore del termine), che vincano la Champions “una volta ogni morte di Papa”. Questo è del tutto incorretto. 

Infatti loro da dopo il 1965 ne hanno vinta solo una, nell’ormai lontano 2010.

Sennonché, da quel 1965 al 2010 i Papi che sono passati a miglior vita sono stati tre:


1. Papa Paolo VI.

2. Papa Giovanni Paolo I.

3. Papa Giovanni Paolo II.

Quindi Papi-Champions dell’Inter 3-1. 

Per rispetto della verità storica  , dunque, nessuno dica più ai cuginetti che vincono la Champions una volta ogni morte di Papa, anche perché tendono già ad esaltarsi solitariamente e gratuitamente, da buoni bauscia quali sono, conferire loro meriti superiori ai pochi che hanno non mi pare il caso.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - Inter, terza giornata di Champions. Entrambe le squadre si giocano tutto. Real Madrid - Inter si giocherà martedì 3 novembre 2020 alle ore 21 a Madrid.
> 
> Dove vedere Real Madrid - Inter?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Ma Modric, dovesse segnare, avrà il coraggio di esultare in faccia ai suoi vecchi compagni del Real?


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Il Gladbach vola a 5 punti, sta vincendo 3-0 in casa dei cessoni ucraini.
Ucraini che sono a 4, Inter a 2 e Real a 1.
Stasera potrebbe essere davvero una bella serata perché il Real con la vittoria potrebbe addirittura passare al secondo posto dopo un inizio shock, all'Inter sarebbe bastato fare 2 vittorie (con le più scarse) e il pari stasera per salutare un Real ultimo e davvero imbarazzante.
Rischiano di non andare nemmeno in EL, sarebbe un tracollo mica male.
Davvero curioso di vedere cosa combineranno stasera, potrebbero avere ricadute pure in campionato, insomma, un bel periodo per noi..


----------



## Kayl (3 Novembre 2020)

Il Real ha un disperato bisogno di soldi, passare al prossimo turno per loro, e per la loro faccia, è fondamentale e Zidane lo sa benissimo, i giocatori anche di più visto che non vogliono doversi veder ridotto lo stipendio come quelli del Barça. Se steccano pure contro l'Inter con in ballo i soldi nelle loro tasche sarebbe veramente un'incisione sull'epitaffio del Real.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Novembre 2020)

Ragazzi, io mi sto preparando...


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Primo miracolo di Handa.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

Ma segna asino


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Dominio Blancos.

Già detto, questi qui solo nei derby, sia quando li vincono che quando li perdono, sembrano una squadra credibile, grazie alla tensione nervosa che storicamente gestiscono bene, ma per il resto...


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

'Sto Real dietro fa ridere.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Ahahah che ha fatto periscic


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Secondo mediaset periscic ha sbagliato perché non c'è il pubblico


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Non so come finisce ma l'Inter rimane la squadra con maggior potenziale in Serie A, che a oggi non si è espresso per le isterie di Conte


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Che pippa Vidal, sta sbagliando tantissimi passaggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Va a dà via el cu, Valverde!


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Novembre 2020)

Ammazza che squadraccia è diventata il Real?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Ma dai ma che si è mangiato sto qua!?


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2020)

Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooolle


----------



## Zlatan87 (3 Novembre 2020)

Ma metti modric invece di Valle verde... Asino!


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

Gooooooooollllllllllllll

Benzina!


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Hakimiiiiiiiiiiiiii sììììììììì


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Gooooooaaaaaaaallllllllll


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Wuahahahahahahaa


----------



## sipno (3 Novembre 2020)

Mamma mia Ragazzi ma questo è il Real?

Tra Barcellona e Real la Liga ha 2 squadre che non riuscirebbero a vincere la serie A.

Assurdo..

Peccato non esserci... in semifinale ci arrivavamo come niente.


Gol Real


----------



## diavolo (3 Novembre 2020)

Hakimi pallone d'oro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2020)

E uno!


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Novembre 2020)

Hakimi si è dimenticato che non gioca più a Madrid


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Va a ciapà i ratt, gonde!!!


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Assist fantastico di Hakimi, top top.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

Grande Kariiiiiiiiiim Benzema!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Che assist di Hakimi!


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Haghimi ma ghe fai?


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Novembre 2020)

Aldila del goal.. Benzema mi fa impazzire, è fortissimo e lavora per la squadra più di chiunque altro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Haghimi ma ghe fai?



Mo je faccio er cucchiaio cit.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

Non ho visto un passagio filtrante cosi bello dai tempi di Rui Costa per Sheva contro il Real Madrid nell lontano novembre 2002 a San Siro. Un genio sto Achraf!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mo je faccio er cucchiaio cit.



E sara così che Hakimi Raikkonen segnerà un goal da cineteca... nella porta di Handanovic.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E sara così che Hakimi Raikkonen segnerà un goal da cineteca... nella porta di Handanovic.



Letta in giro poco fa.
HARAKIMI.


----------



## sipno (3 Novembre 2020)

Che peccato che non ci sono i tifosi... quest'anno avremmo visto delle Smart cadere dal secondo anello!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E sara così che Hakimi Raikkonen segnerà un goal da cineteca... nella porta di Handanovic.



Anche se poi Lukaker che bontà potrebbe arrabbiarsi, l’esclusiva degli autogoals in partite chiave internazionali la vuole il buon Romelone nostro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2020)

certo che bergomi stava piangendo al momento del gol è........ un po' ridicolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Scarsissima sta Inter, senza Lukaku sono il nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

raryof ha scritto:


> letta in giro poco fa.
> Harakimi.



F a n t a s t i c a


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2020)

sarebbe meglio che l'inter arrivasse almeno 3a per noi.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2020)

E due ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

E due


----------



## diavolo (3 Novembre 2020)

Ramossss


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2020)

1o gol nel derby per ramos


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

*GooooooooooooooooooolllllllR

Ramossssssss*


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Novembre 2020)

Serrrgio ramossssss!!!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

Barella ha toccato fin qui solo 18 palloni Ed è goooooooool!!!


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

Che giocatore Sergio


----------



## sipno (3 Novembre 2020)

Mamma che forte sto qui...


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2020)

contemporaneamente 0-2 atalanta e inter


----------



## Swaitak (3 Novembre 2020)

speriamo ci siano nostri osservatori per questo Ramos


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E sara così che *Hakimi Raikkonen* segnerà un goal da cineteca... nella porta di Handanovic.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Sta partita finisce tanto a poco.


----------



## wildfrank (3 Novembre 2020)

Lautaro accorcia.


----------



## sipno (3 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Konrad (3 Novembre 2020)

Lautaro...peccato...


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

2-1 Laureato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Scarsissima sta Inter, senza Lukaku sono il nulla.



Ed è per questo che squirto: si credono chissà chi e dicono che noi senza Ibra non siamo nulla, quando loro senza Lukaku sono anche peggio.

Si credono chissà chi quando Jamie Carragher disse “in european competitions you think of Ac Milan and not Juventus” senza neanche menzionare l’Inter, perché semplicemente l’Inter non esiste a livello internazionale, dal ‘72 in poi hanno fatto UNA stagione degna di nota a livello europeo, per il resto il nulla totale, totale. In quasi 50 anni, 50 di nulla, nulla, vuoto pneumatico, nella massima competizione europea di calcio per club. Queste notti di Champions devono servire a ricordare loro la loro vera dimensione.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

1-2, la vincono.


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2020)

grande assist della barrella


----------



## Swaitak (3 Novembre 2020)

basta esultare ragazzi se no il  non funziona


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 1-2, la vincono.



Hai ragione egregio Raryof è finita che peccato !

The return of il


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

sto Laureato non molla mai


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Novembre 2020)

Il Real ha una spina dorsale Courtois, Ramos, Kroos e Benzema che tira avanti la baracca da sola..il contorno è di tutt’altro livello.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 1-2, la vincono.



Sarà la notte che sancirà il ritorno della Grande Inter, è scritto.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarà la notte che sancirà il ritorno della Grande Inter, è scritto.



Sì ma uno di quei marocchini è un infiltrato, stile AGG.
E' forte il Marocco?[cit.]


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Novembre 2020)

Ma Valverde cosa ci azzecca coi blancos?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ma uno di quei marocchini è un infiltrato, stile AGG.
> E' forte il Marocco?[cit.]



“ Il Marocco è forte fisicamente, non puoi mettere la difesa alta, quelli lì ti infilano in contropiede, dai!” Cit.


----------



## Wetter (3 Novembre 2020)

Comunque se dovessi scegliere un attaccante al posto di Ibra sceglierei Benzema; forza fisica, tecnica e tanto tanto gioco per la squadra.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ed è per questo che squirto: si credono chissà chi e dicono che noi senza Ibra non siamo nulla, quando loro senza Lukaku sono anche peggio.
> 
> Si credono chissà chi quando Jamie Carragher disse “in european competitions you think of Ac Milan and not Juventus” senza neanche menzionare l’Inter, perché semplicemente l’Inter non esiste a livello internazionale, dal ‘72 in poi hanno fatto UNA stagione degna di nota a livello europeo, per il resto il nulla totale, totale. In quasi 50 anni, 50 di nulla, nulla, vuoto pneumatico, nella massima competizione europea di calcio per club. Queste notti di Champions devono servire a ricordare loro la loro vera dimensione.



E sono vere soddisfazioni quando vieni menzionato da campioni e bandiere delle altre squadre,delle squadre che contano,come Ramos che fece l'inchino a Maldini,come Perez che disse che il Real ha sempre avuto un solo vero antagonista ed è il Milan,definito gigante dormiente.Senza dimenticare Puyol che non ha mai nascosto il rimpianto per non aver giocato da noi.Il tutto riscontrabile sulla rete,cercare per credere.Ora,se esaltiamo noi la nostra squadra/storia siamo di parte e come diceva Pino Daniele "ogni scarrafone è bello a mamma soie",ma se ci esaltano le altrui bandiere...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E sono vere soddisfazioni quando vieni menzionato da campioni e bandiere delle altre squadre,delle squadre che contano,come Ramos che fece l'inchino a Maldini,come Perez che disse che il Real ha sempre avuto un solo vero antagonista ed è il Milan,definito gigante dormiente.Senza dimenticare Puyol che non ha mai nascosto il rimpianto per non aver giocato da noi.Il tutto riscontrabile sulla rete,cercare per credere.Ora,se esaltiamo noi la nostra squadra/storia siamo di parte e come diceva Pino Daniele "ogni scarrafone è bello a mamma soie",ma se ci esaltano le altrui bandiere...



Esatto. E proprio Perez disse “Storicamente la rivale principale è il Milan, nonostante le difficoltà degli ultimi anni. Per il resto, parliamo delle squadre che tutti conoscono: Manchester United, Bayern Monaco e Barcellona. Loro possono competere con noi. Anche se non posso non citare anche Juventus, Manchester City e Paris Saint-Germain".

Anche qui, l’Ambrosiana manco citata, ma manco come side note o come nota a piè di pagina. 

Cioè, i gobbi li ha citati, anche se li ha messi in ultima battuta, l’Ambrosiana proprio zero, oh. 

Che mancanza di rispetto. 

Qualcuno dovrebbe informare Perez che “a Milano ci sono due squadre: l’Inter e la Primavera dell’Inter”. Purtroppo non ne è cosciente, né lui né Carragher.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. E proprio Perez disse “Storicamente la rivale principale è il Milan, nonostante le difficoltà degli ultimi anni. Per il resto, parliamo delle squadre che tutti conoscono: Manchester United, Bayern Monaco e Barcellona. Loro possono competere con noi. Anche se non posso non citare anche Juventus, Manchester City e Paris Saint-Germain".
> 
> Anche qui, l’Ambrosiana manco citata, ma manco come side note o come nota a piè di pagina.
> 
> ...



Però credimi,oltre il semplice sfotto' non riesco ad andare nei loro confronti,sarà perché non mi hanno mai rubato nulla o perché non li ho mai ritenuti veri competitor,cosa ben diversa è il disgusto/disprezzo/odio provato verso quelli che Perez ha ritenuto opportuno menzionare a margine.


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 1-2, la vincono.



E pure di goleada...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Però credimi,oltre il semplice sfotto' non riesco ad andare nei loro confronti,sarà perché non mi hanno mai rubato nulla o perché non li ho mai ritenuti veri competitor,cosa ben diversa è il disgusto/disprezzo/odio provato verso quelli che Perez ha ritenuto opportuno menzionare a margine.



Si ovvio, quello pure io. Degli interisti mi da enormemente fastidio la loro pretesa di farsi passare per verginelli e santarellini, ma coi gobbi non c’è paragone. I gobbi sono il male.

Le loro pretese, dei cuginetti, di farsi passare per la prima squadra di Milano poi, quando tutti a parte loro li considerano ben diversamente, fa al massimo ridere. 

Però quello che volevo dire è che, a livello sportivo, reputerei una grave offesa non essere menzionato in un contesto in cui i gobbi sono menzionati, seppur a margine, perché i gobbi non hanno certo una gran storia a livello internazionale. Per non parlare di Psg e City. 

C’è anche da dire che quando ti dai arie da top club e negli ultimi 50 anni hai fatto le stesse finali di Champions della Roma poi sono cose che possono succedere, queste.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Novembre 2020)

Comunque, secondo me Gonde sta decidendo del futuro proprio adesso.

Se la sfanga, magari posticipa e insiste, diversamente comincerà a pensare dove sistemare i timers e i detonatori per preparare una bella festicciola in casa. Dopo aver controllato di aver fatto posto per i 12M in valigia, ovviamente.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Sto Zidane lascia fuori Modric e Isco e mette Valleverde e Asencio. Mah. Hazard poi non ne parliamo, è l’ombra di se stesso.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Comunque, secondo me Gonde sta decidendo del futuro proprio adesso.
> 
> Se la sfanga, magari posticipa e insiste, diversamente comincerà a pensare dove sistemare i timers e i detonatori per preparare una bella festicciola in casa. Dopo aver controllato di aver fatto posto per i 12M in valigia, ovviamente.



Metterà tutto nelle damigiane, come il Duce.


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sto Zidane lascia fuori Modric e Isco e mette Valleverde e Asencio. Mah. Hazard poi non ne parliamo, è l’ombra di se stesso.



Ma dai ci sta, Zidane sa benissimo che contro l'Inter non ci sono speranze di vincere quindi è normale che voglia risparmiare i giocatori migliori per il campionato anziché sfiancarli in una partita che tanto è già persa in partenza.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Novembre 2020)

ma che barilotto è diventato hazard ? me lo ricordavo più magro.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ma dai ci sta, Zidane sa benissimo che contro l'Inter non ci sono speranze di vincere quindi è normale che voglia risparmiare i giocatori migliori per il campionato anziché sfiancarli in una partita che tanto è già persa in partenza.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Pareggio


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

E ora il 3-2.


----------



## admin (3 Novembre 2020)

....


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Beh finita


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Real e Barça sono finite. Prima di risollevare una champions passeranno anni se non decenni. Se poi Zidane ci mette pure del suo...


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Il Real è vergognoso, non scherziamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

pareggio obiettivamente strameritato, sto real in doppio vantaggio non lo facevo così scandaloso


----------



## Hellscream (3 Novembre 2020)

Il Real è messo 10 volte peggio del Barca


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

inter domina adesso, in EL ci va il Real


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Questo Real qui non arriverebbe tra le prime quattro, se giocasse in Serie A, ma che scandalo sono?

Comunque la Serie A ha superato la Liga come livello, ci sono pochi dubbi ormai.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Novembre 2020)

Sti blancos sono una squadraccia di catorci, sembrano il Milan di Gattuso e Giampollo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

due squadre psicolabili comunque


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2020)

Vamos!


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool sìììììììììì


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

uahahahahahahahaah


----------



## diavolo (3 Novembre 2020)

Seeee Rodrygo


----------



## First93 (3 Novembre 2020)

Rodrygoooo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

sempre sul pezzo vidal


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Uno dei Real più brutti degli ultimi 50 anni, ricordo sempre.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

Eccola l'inc.lata grande Real!!!


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2020)

Prendono 3 gol a partita buahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Eccola l'inc.lata grande Real!!!



Il Real sarebbe favorito con l’Inter anche se giocasse con la rosa del Sassuolo, probabilmente. Questione di storia, DNA, grandezza intrinseca. Ora speriamo reggano comunque, perché questo Real è il più penoso da metà anni ‘90 ad oggi.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

ma che fa Benzina


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Un bug ha fermato Benzema là.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Novembre 2020)

In difesa sono un colabrodo, in contropiede non capiscono più nulla


----------



## First93 (3 Novembre 2020)

Quello di Benzema lo facevo anch'io cavolo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

Per tornare serio si vede la preparazione di Pintus ( ex Juve e Real) . I nerazzuri corrono come dei matti.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Ecco il 3-3.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Novembre 2020)

Dai che vi vogliamo a schiattare di giovedì.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Bene la sconfitta, ma con Lukaku non so come finiva...sto Real è alla frutta. Pensare di rinascere con Rodrigo e Vinicio è fantascienza. 

Se poi pensano di risolvere tutto spendendo un tir di pecunia con Mbappé fanno un grande fesseria.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Gagliardini


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Novembre 2020)

Povero ninja chissà come avrebbe preferito tornare a Cagliari


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Novembre 2020)

dai dai che perdono e sono mezzi fuori dalla cl, e forse anche dall'el


----------



## Goro (3 Novembre 2020)

Che pena questo Real, peggio dell'Inter... fortuna che da una parte entra Modric e dall'altra Gagliardini


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> dai dai che perdono e sono mezzi fuori dalla cl, e forse anche dall'el



Penso non sia il massimo per le finanze o sbaglio?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Che pena questo Real, peggio dell'Inter... fortuna che da una parte entra Modric e dall'altra Gagliardini



è entrato Gagliardini nel Real?


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Dai dai che è finita!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Comunque l'Inde non è ancora fuori. Può tranquillamente vincere a San Siro con questi. Poi si giocherà la qualificazione a Moenchengladbach.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dai che vi vogliamo a schiattare di giovedì.



Io voglio un euroderby in Europa League: avremmo tutto da guadagnare e nulla da perdere. Se perdessimo, potremmo sempre rinfacciargli gli euroderby di Champions, infinitamente più importanti, del 2003 e del 2005, quindi avrebbero poco di cui vantarsi per averci battuti nella UEFA Useless League. Se vincessimo, sarebbe un’altra dimostrazione, l’ennesima, dell’assioma, della verità che tutti conoscono riguardo alle due squadre di Milano.

Sarebbe una win-win situation.


----------



## Solo (3 Novembre 2020)

Bene così. Per un attimo ho temuto che la vincessero e gli svoltasse la stagione.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Novembre 2020)

No speriamo rimangano in champions così non rompono in campionato, sarà impossibile ma sempre meglio avere le altre occupate


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2020)

ottimo,illusione di far punti e purga senza pietà.
peccato per il 4-2 sprecato da Benzema


----------



## Goro (3 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è entrato Gagliardini nel Real?



Giusto, Modric è roba loro


----------



## Wetter (3 Novembre 2020)

Oggi si è vista la differenza tra una squadra "europea" ed una squadra provincialotta.
Loro nel momento migliore dell'Inter con 3 passaggi sono arrivati in porta, l'inter ha avuto 2 palle per fare il 3-2 entrambe sprecate.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ottimo,illusione di far punti e purga senza pietà.
> peccato per il 4-2 sprecato da Benzema



Fa niente, altre 3 pere nella borsa pure a 'sto giro.


----------



## bmb (3 Novembre 2020)

Non credevo la Champions League fosse così divertente anche in nostra assenza.


----------



## cris (3 Novembre 2020)

Che peccato


----------



## Franz64 (3 Novembre 2020)

Godo, pagliacci cartonati. Siete voi gli "scappati di casa" (cit. utenti di fognafans)


----------



## mil77 (3 Novembre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non credevo la Champions League fosse così divertente anche in nostra assenza.



Vero. Gran bella Champions!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Godo, pagliacci cartonati. Siete voi gli "scappati di casa" (cit. utenti di fognafans)



E intanto Gonde si prepara a “cantargliele” a Suninghe.  https://www.milanworld.net/che-canzone-state-ascoltando-adesso-vt75-post2176188.html#post2176188


----------



## Igniorante (3 Novembre 2020)

Bah io comprerei Sergio Ramos solo per far gol sui calci piazzati.
Coi pali della luce che ci sono in Italia arriva in doppia cifra in ciabatte.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Per tornare serio si vede la preparazione di Pintus ( ex Juve e Real) . I nerazzuri corrono come dei matti.



A giugno dall'Inter se ne è andato Julio Tous, il vero "fenomeno" della parte atletica di Conte degli ultimi anni e se ne è andato indovina un pò perchè..non sopportava più Conte e i suoi modi da bulletto..direi che il risultato è ben visibile. Ahahahah fenomenale mettere un anima gobba fin nel profondo del c... in panca.


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Novembre 2020)

Prima che inizino a partire le cassandre a favore dei cartonati della serie "Inter spreca e viene castigata nel finale" "Inter alla pari del Real, che peccato" e blablablabla, provo ad andare controcorrente: siamo sicuri che l'Inter abbia avuto il merito di rimontare due gol e perdere solo nel finale o sono più i demeriti per non aver fatto risultato contro un Real angosciante, forse il più brutto degli ultimi 10 anni?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Hakimi disastroso oggi, tranne un paio di partite giocate bene contro il Benevento di Pippo Inzaghi e la Fiorentina di Beppe Iachini per il momento mi sembra robetta.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

*Alberto Brandi a Mediaset: "Lautaro uno dei pochi giocatori a segnare contro Real e Barcellona, assieme a Shevchenko, Insigne e Dzeko"

*Ah beh con due sconfitte... proprio pesanti come i gol di Sheva, così come quelli di Pato magari


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A giugno dall'Inter se ne è andato Julio Tous, il vero "fenomeno" della parte atletica di Conte degli ultimi anni e se ne è andato indovina un pò perchè..non sopportava più Conte e i suoi modi da bulletto..direi che il risultato è ben visibile. Ahahahah fenomenale mettere un anima gobba fin nel profondo del c... in panca.



Caro Nevergiveup grazie per l'informazione perché non ero a conoscenza dell" fuga " di Tous. Ma dai Conte è un uomo insopportabile. L'ho sempre odiato. Un gobbo nell'anima cioé vincere usando tutti i mezzi possibili. Comprare gli arbitri, doping, comprare società di satellite di serie A... Uno schifo totale!!!


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2020)

Gonde:

"Non so quante squadre sono venute qui a fare la partita. Queste partite dicono tanto.
Sapevamo che il girone era il più difficile di tutti"


che troll

considerando che a Madrid hanno ospitato Cadice,Huesca,Valladolid,Shakhtar e due di queste hanno vinto.
forse parlava del Real delle champions consecutive


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Hakimi disastroso oggi, tranne un paio di partite giocate bene contro il Benevento di Pippo Inzaghi e la Fiorentina di Beppe Iachini per il momento mi sembra robetta.



Come sempre ci vuole equilibrio nei giudizi.
Robetta direi di no. 
Contro di noi ha fatto bene. 
Oggi malissimo.


----------



## koti (3 Novembre 2020)

Comunque mai capito come Asensio possa giocare nel Real, giocatore che non è davvero niente di che. Brahim Diaz è più forte.


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque mai capito come Asensio possa giocare nel Real, giocatore che non è davvero niente di che. Brahim Diaz è più forte.



il nuovo talismano è Valverde,comunque Asensio è forte pure poi se li giudichi nel momento negativo è logico


----------



## Kayl (3 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Come sempre ci vuole equilibrio nei giudizi.
> Robetta direi di no.
> Contro di noi ha fatto bene.
> Oggi malissimo.



Voglio vederlo contro un Theo Hernandez che spinge, non contro il Theo che sta indietro perché ha Leao davanti. Al prossimo derby voglio Rebic in campo a tutti i costi, Hakimi non deve passare la metà campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque mai capito come Asensio possa giocare nel Real, giocatore che non è davvero niente di che. Brahim Diaz è più forte.



Asensio 1-4 è finita


----------



## Kayl (3 Novembre 2020)

Comunque, e questo lo hanno notato alcuni interisti, Conte sotto 3-2 se ne sta CON LE MANI IN TASCA, lui che non mette le mani in tasca neanche quando vince 4-0 negli ultimi 30 secondi di partita di solito... Ha proprio perso la voglia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Caro Nevergiveup grazie per l'informazione perché non ero a conoscenza dell" fuga " di Tous. Ma dai Conte è un uomo insopportabile. L'ho sempre odiato. Un gobbo nell'anima cioé vincere usando tutti i mezzi possibili. Comprare gli arbitri, doping, comprare società di satellite di serie A... Uno schifo totale!!!



Anche io quando vedo Gondeh vedo il marcio di questo mondo proprio. E l'ho già detto più volte...la migliore garanzia che abbiamo la fortuna di avere si chiama Paolo Maldini, uomo di spessore prima dentro e ora fuori dal campo, con valori umani ancora prima che sportivi che mi rappresentano e di cui sono orgoglioso. 

Finchè c'è Paolino sono sicurissimo che personaggi come Andonio gireranno alla larga da Milanello.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Comunque, e questo lo hanno notato alcuni interisti, Conte sotto 3-2 se ne sta CON LE MANI IN TASCA, lui che non mette le mani in tasca neanche quando vince 4-0 negli ultimi 30 secondi di partita di solito... Ha proprio perso la voglia.



La voglia però gli torna magicamente quando gli arriva il bonifico a fine mese.
12 milioni per questo incapace, e in più stanno continuando a pagare pure Spalletti.
Conte lo odio, ed è anche un sopravvalutato, spero continui a sabotare l'Inter ancora a lungo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Novembre 2020)

È qui che si gode? Ahaha

Hakimi ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Novembre 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque mai capito come Asensio possa giocare nel Real, giocatore che non è davvero niente di che. Brahim Diaz è più forte.



C'è un Asensio pre e uno post infortunio. Il primo prometteva davvero di essere il sostituto designato di CR7 poi le cose non sempre girano bene nel calcio.


----------



## Kayl (3 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La voglia però gli torna magicamente quando gli arriva il bonifico a fine mese.
> 12 milioni per questo incapace, e in più stanno continuando a pagare pure Spalletti.
> Conte lo odio, ed è anche un sopravvalutato, spero continui a sabotare l'Inter ancora a lungo.



no quella gli passa dopo un solitario in bagno...XD


----------



## Igniorante (3 Novembre 2020)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Prima che inizino a partire le cassandre a favore dei cartonati della serie "Inter spreca e viene castigata nel finale" "Inter alla pari del Real, che peccato" e blablablabla, provo ad andare controcorrente: siamo sicuri che l'Inter abbia avuto il merito di rimontare due gol e perdere solo nel finale o sono più i demeriti per non aver fatto risultato contro un Real angosciante, forse il più brutto degli ultimi 10 anni?



Assolutamente la seconda.
Infatti domattina godrò immensamente nel perculare, con tono quasi sbigottito, un mio collega chiedendogli come è possibile che non siano riusciti a far bene contro un Real così osceno


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Anche io quando vedo Gondeh vedo il marcio di questo mondo proprio. E l'ho già detto più volte...la migliore garanzia che abbiamo la fortuna di avere si chiama Paolo Maldini, uomo di spessore prima dentro e ora fuori dal campo, con valori umani ancora prima che sportivi che mi rappresentano e di cui sono orgoglioso.
> 
> Finchè c'è Paolino sono sicurissimo che personaggi come Andonio gireranno alla larga da Milanello.



Concordo assolutamente con te dalla prima all'ultima riga. Noi milanisti non siamo pronti a tutto per vincere. Non so se hai notato come i giocatori stranieri e non parlano della famiglia Milan cioé ci sono dei valori importanti trasmessi generazione dopo generazione.
Mi ricordo un intervista che mi è rimasto nel cuore dove David Beckham diceva:

"Io penso al Milan tutti i giorni, davvero. Sono stato così bene a Milanello: amo la squadra, lo staff, tutti quelli che lavorano lì. Amo i tifosi. Il Milan mi manca da morire"


----------



## Igniorante (3 Novembre 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> C'è un Asensio pre e uno post infortunio. Il primo prometteva davvero di essere il sostituto designato di CR7 poi le cose non sempre girano bene nel calcio.



Questo ha sbracato dopo essersi bombato Dua Lipa.
In effetti, una volta che ti chiudi in camera con una così, al calcio non ci pensi più fino all'età dell'andropausa.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Hakimi disastroso oggi, tranne un paio di partite giocate bene contro il Benevento di Pippo Inzaghi e la Fiorentina di Beppe Iachini per il momento mi sembra robetta.



Più che altro dietro è una tassa da pagare ogni volta.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Novembre 2020)

CONTE: LIVE INFORMATIONS FROM INSIDE THOUGHTS


----------



## Kayl (3 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Concordo assolutamente con te dalla prima all'ultima riga. Noi milanisti non siamo pronti a tutto per vincere. Non so se hai notato come i giocatori stranieri e non parlano della famiglia Milan cioé ci sono dei valori importanti trasmessi generazione dopo generazione.
> Mi ricordo un intervista che mi è rimasto nel cuore dove David Beckham diceva:
> 
> "Io penso al Milan tutti i giorni, davvero. Sono stato così bene a Milanello: amo la squadra, lo staff, tutti quelli che lavorano lì. Amo i tifosi. Il Milan mi manca da morire"



Per me si è pentito di non essere venuto da noi nel 2003 preferendo i soldi del Real Madrid.


----------



## Kayl (3 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più che altro dietro è una tassa da pagare ogni volta.



Appunto, prima regola per il prossimo derby a Theo: spingi come non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Appunto, prima regola per il prossimo derby a Theo: spingi come non ci fosse un domani.



Ma infatti concordo col tuo commento precedente, Theo con Leao è un giocatore mentre con Rebic un altro.
Leao fosse per me lo proverei a destra , seriamente, perché in panca non puoi tenerlo uno che va via in quella maniera.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Per me si è pentito di non essere venuto da noi nel 2003 preferendo i soldi del Real Madrid.



Guarda che forse hai ragione caro Kayl. Non mi ricordo che lo volevamo già a quell'epoca.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Più che altro dietro è una tassa da pagare ogni volta.




In quella fascia giocavano D’Ambrosio e Hakimi, non il massimo per coprire.

Non avrei mai pensato di dirlo, ma oggi Conte è un grande limite per l’Inter. Chiunque si accorgerebbe che il 3-5-2 con questi giocatori non funziona. Poi giocare a tre con Kolarov e D’Ambrosio è uno scempio. Specie se avevi Godin che a 4 il suo, con De Vrij o Skriniar, l’avrebbe ancora fatto. Probabilmente si rialzeranno perché hanno la rosa più completa in Italia, però finora hanno deluso molto.


----------



## Kayl (3 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma infatti concordo col tuo commento precedente, Theo con Leao è un giocatore mentre con Rebic un altro.
> Leao fosse per me lo proverei a destra , seriamente, perché in panca non puoi tenerlo uno che va via in quella maniera.



Francamente io mai a destra, anche perché poi a restare da solo è Calabria che non è che possa rimediare con la velocità, inoltre a destra c'è Bennacer, che è molto bravo a recuperare palloni ma nei contrasti è ben diverso da Kessie e ricomincerebbe a prendere gialli per fallo tattico.


----------



## Kayl (3 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Guarda che forse hai ragione caro Kayl. Non mi ricordo che lo volevamo già a quell'epoca.



Tutti i giornali lo davano per fatto al Milan, mio padre sbavava di brutto sulla gazzetta all'idea. Poi hanno fatto la ley beckham ed è iniziato il boom di afflusso di giocatori esteri in Spagna, specie al Real e Barça, grazie alle tasse dimezzate. Se penso che ci hanno tolto la possibilità di vedere andare sul calcio di punizione Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa e Beckham...


----------



## Raryof (4 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Francamente io mai a destra, anche perché poi a restare da solo è Calabria che non è che possa rimediare con la velocità, inoltre a destra c'è Bennacer, che è molto bravo a recuperare palloni ma nei contrasti è ben diverso da Kessie e ricomincerebbe a prendere gialli per fallo tattico.



Avevo già ipotizzato un Leao a destra ma SOLO con Dalot dentro.
Dalot ha più gamba ed è più potente in velocità, poi nell'1 vs 1 se la cava discretamente.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Tutti i giornali lo davano per fatto al Milan, mio padre sbavava di brutto sulla gazzetta all'idea. Poi hanno fatto la ley beckham ed è iniziato il boom di afflusso di giocatori esteri in Spagna, specie al Real e Barça, grazie alle tasse dimezzate. Se penso che ci hanno tolto la possibilità di vedere andare sul calcio di punizione Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa e Beckham...



Capisco perfettamente tuo padre. Mamma mia !! Sarebbe stato troppo bello cioé praticamente vincevi le partite solo con le palle inattive. Mi ricordo del duo York Cole che sfruttava assist favolose da Becks. A volte faceva dei cambi di gioco di 40 metri sul piede degli attaccanti con la sua precisione diabolica. Non vedo piu giocatori con queste caratteristiche purtroppo. Oggi è solo percussione e velocità...


----------



## Kayl (4 Novembre 2020)

Inter 2019-2020 6a giornata 
Gol Fatti 13 
Gol Subiti 2 

Inter 2020-2021 6a giornata
Gol Fatti 15
Gol Subiti 10

Poco da aggiungere.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Oggi è il compleanno di Hakimi. Ovviamente sotto al tweet di auguri le ironie sull'assist di ieri si sprecano


----------



## Djici (4 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Tutti i giornali lo davano per fatto al Milan, mio padre sbavava di brutto sulla gazzetta all'idea. Poi hanno fatto la ley beckham ed è iniziato il boom di afflusso di giocatori esteri in Spagna, specie al Real e Barça, grazie alle tasse dimezzate. Se penso che ci hanno tolto la possibilità di vedere andare sul calcio di punizione Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa e Beckham...



Beckham ha comunque giocato da noi ed era in buonissima compagnia.


----------



## koti (4 Novembre 2020)

Altro partitone di Vidal comunque, complimenti a Conte per averci lasciato Tonali per sto bollito buono giusto per l'Inter Miami.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Novembre 2020)

Possiamo fare tutte le analisi possibili sulla loro situazione ma la verità è una:finché resta Conte la loro stagione è andata,anzi,ci sarà la deflagrazione a breve.Ha rotto lo spogliatoio,i giocatori conoscono le vicenda,sanno che lui avrebbe voluto essere esonerato e la società invece avrebbe voluto le dimissioni,ma guardatelo,è letteralmente senza mordente,ora farà danni per farsi esonerare,speriamo solo che Zhang lo capisca il più tardi possibile.


----------



## Molenko (4 Novembre 2020)

Bei tempi quando l'Inter era un modello da seguire.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Possiamo fare tutte le analisi possibili sulla loro situazione ma la verità è una:finché resta Conte la loro stagione è andata,anzi,ci sarà la deflagrazione a breve.Ha rotto lo spogliatoio,i giocatori conoscono le vicenda,sanno che lui avrebbe voluto essere esonerato e la società invece avrebbe voluto le dimissioni,ma guardatelo,è letteralmente senza mordente,ora farà danni per farsi esonerare,speriamo solo che Zhang lo capisca il più tardi possibile.



Con Acciughina questa squadra farebbe 95 punti in carrozza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con Acciughina questa squadra farebbe 95 punti in carrozza.



Bah, le Juventus del 2016/2017 e 2017/2018 facevano fatica a fare quei punti nonostante una rosa una decina di spanne (stando bassi) sopra quella di questa Inter. Vedo che la propaganda da Minculpop di Gazzinda e tv è riuscita a far clamorosamente sopravvalutare questa Sfinter (che è tutto il 2020 che sta facendo meno punti del Milan).

Ma del resto ricordo che loro erano considerati l’antiJuve pure appena arrivato Spalletti, nell’Estate 2017, quando sembrava che avrebbero dovuto, non si sa sulla base di cose, giocarsela coi gobbi, mentre noi con Ibrahimovic siamo dei cessi a pedali che valgono il quinto posto se va bene.

Meglio così, il tonfo farà ancora più rumore.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bah, le Juventus del 2016/2017 e 2017/2018 facevano fatica a fare quei punti nonostante una rosa una decina di spanne (stando bassi) sopra quella di questa Inter. Vedo che la propaganda da Minculpop di Gazzinda e tv è riuscita a far clamorosamente sopravvalutare questa Sfinter (che è tutto il 2020 che sta facendo meno punti del Milan).



L'Inter può fare molto più di quel che sta facendo. È un problema di testa e probabilmente di spogliatoio. Non sono per niente scarsi. E di sicuro ieri non meritavano di perdere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Inter può fare molto più di quel che sta facendo. È un problema di testa e probabilmente di spogliatoio. Non sono per niente scarsi. E di sicuro ieri non meritavano di perdere.



Anche se fosse credere che potrebbero fare “95 punti in carrozza” significa sopravvalutarli enormemente. I punti che hanno fatto lo scorso anno sono più o meno quello che valgono, di sicuro non valgono neanche lontanamente le Juventus del 2016/2017 e del 2017/2018, una delle quali arrivava in finale di CL e l’altra faceva appunto 95 punti in Serie A sfiorando una clamorosa rimonta al Bernabeu contro un Real tra i più forti mai visti che andrà a vincere la terza CL consecutiva.

Solo una propaganda degna del Minculpop ha potuto portare alcuni a pensare che questa Interetta valga la Ndranghetus di Allegri al suo apogeo.

Ma ripeto, loro sono una squadra fortissimi piena di gente fantastici, noi una squadraccia di scarponi che vale tra il quinto e il settimo posto, ed è giusto, sacrosanto che sia così: quando poi ci arriveranno dietro e perderanno il derby anche al ritorno il tonfo lo sentiranno pure ad Honolulu. E i Minculpop andranno a nascondersi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Inter può fare molto più di quel che sta facendo. È un problema di testa e probabilmente di spogliatoio. Non sono per niente scarsi. E di sicuro ieri non meritavano di perdere.



Già, bisogna essere un minimo onesti. Però è vero che senza Lukaku fanno una fatica boia, che Vidal e Kolarov sono bollitissimi e che la difesa a 3 è oscena. Poi la panchina perenne di Skriniar non me la spiego tantissimo (me lo piglierei volentieri al milan).


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Già, bisogna essere un minimo onesti. Però è vero che senza Lukaku fanno una fatica boia, che Vidal e Kolarov sono bollitissimi e che la difesa a 3 è oscena. Poi la panchina perenne di Skriniar non me la spiego tantissimo (me lo piglierei volentieri al milan).



Sì comunque occasioni ne hanno create tantissime anche senza Lukaku. La difesa davvero è uno psicodramma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse credere che potrebbero fare “95 punti in carrozza” significa sopravvalutarli enormemente. I punti che hanno fatto lo scorso anno sono più o meno quello che valgono, di sicuro non valgono neanche lontanamente le Juventus del 2016/2017 e del 2017/2018, una delle quali arrivava in finale di CL e l’altra faceva appunto 95 punti in Serie A sfiorando una clamorosa rimonta al Bernabeu contro un Real tra i più forti mai visti che andrà a vincere la terza CL consecutiva.
> 
> Solo una propaganda degna del Minculpop ha potuto portare alcuni a pensare che questa Interetta valga la Ndranghetus di Allegri al suo apogeo.
> 
> Ma ripeto, loro sono una squadra fortissimi piena di gente fantastici, noi una squadraccia di scarponi che vale tra il quinto e il settimo posto, ed è giusto, sacrosanto che sia così: quando poi ci arriveranno dietro e perderanno il derby anche al ritorno il tonfo lo sentiranno pure ad Honolulu. E i Minculpop andranno a nascondersi.



Se togli Lukaku all'Inter fanno fatica a fare i punti della roma...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Novembre 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Già, bisogna essere un minimo onesti. Però è vero che senza Lukaku fanno una fatica boia, che Vidal e Kolarov sono bollitissimi e che la difesa a 3 è oscena. Poi la panchina perenne di Skriniar non me la spiego tantissimo (me lo piglierei volentieri al milan).



Diciamocelo apertamente: Milan senza Ibra > Inter senza Lukaku, per quanto fatto vedere in tutto l’anno fino ad ora, e ti parlo degli ultimi dieci mesi, non solo di questo inizio di campionato.

Milan con Ibra e Inter con Lukaku davanti hanno, stando ai dati dei goals fatti, più o meno la stessa pericolosità, però loro prendono molti più goals. Sul centrocampo poi credo proprio che Gonde ucciderebbe per avere Kessie e Bennacer, altro che Gagliardini, Vidal più bollito di una lingua di bue a Natale, pippa Brozovic e così via. L’unico forte davvero lì è Barella.

Poi Perisic da noi penso che renderebbe molto bene, giocando ala.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se togli Lukaku all'Inter fanno fatica a fare i punti della roma...



Ed è per questo che, a parte qui che siamo tra noi, godo come un riccio quando li vedo continuamente pompati da stampa e tv. Devono avere le pressioni di una grande squadra senza esserlo e devono essere richieste loro cose che non sono in grado di dare. Se c’è un modo per portare l’ambiente Inter alla deflagrazione è proprio questo.

Ti dico di più, se fossi un giornalista io avrei già fatto paragoni giocatore per giocatore tra l’Inter dei record e questa, mostrando che questa potrebbe giocarsela benissimo (non so come avrei fatto, ma ci sarei riuscito, dando sfogo a tutta la disonestà intellettuale possibile ma ci sarei riuscito  ). È quello di cui hanno bisogno per finire malissimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se togli Lukaku all'Inter fanno fatica a fare i punti della roma...



Quoto, per me l'Inter quest'anno è la squadra più sopravvalutata in Italia dell'ultimo decennio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Diciamocelo apertamente: Milan senza Ibra > Inter senza Lukaku, per quanto fatto vedere in tutto l’anno fino ad ora, e ti parlo degli ultimi dieci mesi, non solo di questo inizio di campionato.



Il fatto è che i nostri dal post lockdown circa hanno avuto una crescita letteralmente MOSTRUOSA. Una maturazione davvero improvvisa. In particolare Kessie e Bennacer sono un duo completissimo e solidissimo. Cioè è strano da spiegare...leggendo sulla carta (e sapendo fino al pre lockdown cosa potevano dare questi giocatori) credo che chiunque dia l'inter vincente. Il fatto è che tutto è cambiato...i giocatori stessi sono cambiati (=maturati). poi aggiungici la disastrosa gestione Conte e la frittata è fatta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Novembre 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che i nostri dal post lockdown circa hanno avuto una crescita letteralmente MOSTRUOSA. Una maturazione davvero improvvisa. In particolare Kessie e Bennacer sono un duo completissimo e solidissimo. Cioè è strano da spiegare...leggendo sulla carta (e sapendo fino al pre lockdown cosa potevano dare questi giocatori) credo che chiunque dia l'inter vincente. Il fatto è che tutto è cambiato...i giocatori stessi sono cambiati (=maturati). poi aggiungici la disastrosa gestione Conte e la frittata è fatta



Si, infatti a Marzo nemmeno io avrei creduto ad una roba del genere. Ma dal post lockdown ad oggi il Milan ha giocato ben 24 partite ufficiali tra campionato, EL e coppa Italia. Sono abbastanza per farci un’idea. 

Comunque qui https://www.milanworld.net/sorrenti...-sperare-vt95974-post2175093.html#post2175093 ho analizzato quanto abbiamo fatto sia dal post lockdown ad oggi che abbracciando l’intero periodo da quando è arrivato Zlatan (quindi pure il pre-lockdown) ad oggi, e i dati sono molto interessanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Diciamocelo apertamente: Milan senza Ibra > Inter senza Lukaku, .



Totale disaccordo. Abbiamo rischiato fino all'ultimo col Bodo ed eravamo praticamente fuori con il Rio Ave. Il Milan a oggi fa impressione perché è più squadra ma senza Ibra saremmo molto più discontinui


----------



## vannu994 (4 Novembre 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Già, bisogna essere un minimo onesti. Però è vero che senza Lukaku fanno una fatica boia, che Vidal e Kolarov sono bollitissimi e che la difesa a 3 è oscena. Poi la panchina perenne di Skriniar non me la spiego tantissimo (me lo piglierei volentieri al milan).



Skriniar è uno dei giocatori dell'inter che vorrei di più in assoluto, sempre pensato che sia uno di quei centrali che sarebbero stati complementari alla perfezione con Romagnoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Totale disaccordo. Abbiamo rischiato fino all'ultimo col Bodo ed eravamo praticamente fuori con il Rio Ave. Il Milan a oggi fa impressione perché è più squadra ma senza Ibra saremmo molto più discontinui



Col Rio Ave comunque avevamo Daniel Maldini come punta eh, e col Bodo hanno giocato Colombo e appunto Maldini dalla ripresa. E non c’erano né Rebic né Ibra in nessuna delle due. Vorrei mettere uno di quei due nella grande Inter e togliere loro sia Lukaku che il Lattaio per vedere cosa farebbero, ho il sospetto che specie in Europa ci avrebbero regalato altre perle tipo quella con gli israeliani. 

Poi delle partite storte possono capitare, sti qui hanno perso in casa col Bologna mentre erano in piena lotta scudetto, per dire. Noi senza Ibra abbiamo battuto pure la Roma a Giugno, per fare un esempio, non credo basti una partita storta per cambiare giudizio sul gruppo.



vannu994 ha scritto:


> Skriniar è uno dei giocatori dell'inter che vorrei di più in assoluto, sempre pensato che sia uno di quei centrali che sarebbero stati complementari alla perfezione con Romagnoli.



Io lo prenderei al posto di Romagnoli (a proposito di un altro sopravvalutato dalla stampa). Meglio averne due buoni che avere uno buono e un Bonera che ha bisogno di uno buono al fianco per sembrare decente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, infatti a Marzo nemmeno io avrei creduto ad una roba del genere. Ma dal post lockdown ad oggi il Milan ha giocato ben 24 partite ufficiali tra campionato, EL e coppa Italia. Sono abbastanza per farci un’idea.
> 
> Comunque qui https://www.milanworld.net/sorrenti...-sperare-vt95974-post2175093.html#post2175093 ho analizzato quanto abbiamo fatto sia dal post lockdown ad oggi che abbracciando l’intero periodo da quando è arrivato Zlatan (quindi pure il pre-lockdown) ad oggi, e i dati sono molto interessanti.



Mi sono toccato per tutta la lettura del post!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sono toccato per tutta la lettura del post!


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Novembre 2020)

I problemi che affliggono l'Inter ma anche l'Atalanta sono da attribuire alla difesa a 3 .

Mentre fino a poco tempo fa era un plus adesso e diventata una lama a doppio taglio

Mentre i 5 centrocampisti ti davano superiorità nella zona centrale dove si comanda il gioco,ora le squadre hanno capito come neutralizzarla.

Su recupero palla immediatamente si va alla ricerca delle punte, che sono messe nelle condizioni di uno contro uno.

I gol presi dalle squadre che fanno la difesa a 3 sono quasi sempre gli stessi, il centrocampo viene tagliato fuori da lanci verticali immediati che non danno agli esterni il tempo di rientrare e la frittata e fatta.

Si può fare la difesa a 3 solo se dietro hai 3 difensori veloci alla Vierchowod altrimenti è un suicidio.

Quello che non si capisce e come gli allenatori non cambiano atteggiamento.

L'Atalanta e Inter continuando cosi faranno fatica ad arrivare fra le prime 4.....contenti loro contenti tutti.


----------



## vannu994 (4 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Col Rio Ave comunque avevamo Daniel Maldini come punta eh, e col Bodo hanno giocato Colombo e appunto Maldini dalla ripresa. E non c’erano né Rebic né Ibra in nessuna delle due. Vorrei mettere uno di quei due nella grande Inter e togliere loro sia Lukaku che il Lattaio per vedere cosa farebbero, ho il sospetto che specie in Europa ci avrebbero regalato altre perle tipo quella con gli israeliani.
> 
> Poi delle partite storte possono capitare, sti qui hanno perso in casa col Bologna mentre erano in piena lotta scudetto, per dire. Noi senza Ibra abbiamo battuto pure la Roma a Giugno, per fare un esempio, non credo basti una partita storta per cambiare giudizio sul gruppo.
> 
> ...



Non so, Romagnoli non è un fenomeno e s questo non ci piove ma secondo me rimane comunque un buon difensore, non dimentichiamoci che quest'anno è rientrato dopo mesi di infortunio ed ha saltato la preparazione.


----------



## koti (4 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Col Rio Ave comunque avevamo Daniel Maldini come punta eh, e col Bodo hanno giocato Colombo e appunto Maldini dalla ripresa. E non c’erano né Rebic né Ibra in nessuna delle due. Vorrei mettere uno di quei due nella grande Inter e togliere loro sia Lukaku che il Lattaio per vedere cosa farebbero, ho il sospetto che specie in Europa ci avrebbero regalato altre perle tipo quella con gli israeliani.
> 
> Poi delle partite storte possono capitare, sti qui hanno perso in casa col Bologna mentre erano in piena lotta scudetto, per dire. Noi senza Ibra abbiamo battuto pure la Roma a Giugno, per fare un esempio, non credo basti una partita storta per cambiare giudizio sul gruppo.


Appunto, col Rio Ave ci mancavano praticamente tutti gli attaccanti. Lo stesso Leao veniva da 1 mese di stop per covid con mezzo allenamento alle spalle.

Poi chiaro che senza Ibra perdiamo parecchio, è un discorso che vale per qualsiasi altra squadra senza il suo fuoriclasse: la Juve con Ronaldo fuori pareggia con Crotone e Verona, le romane senza Dzeko e Immobile diventano da ottavo posto ecc.


----------

